# The Green Form



## Beesie (Feb 19, 2009)

Having been approved as Egg Sharers our last hurdle is filling in The Green Form.  We've been mulling over ideas for weeks but must now stop procrastinating as I've promised it to the clinic by Monday!!!  

Any advice or ideas much appreciated!!!  

B x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Beesie

2 threads which may help are the following

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113410.0
and an older thread but may be of more help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

Em


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh I know just how you are feeling about htis form!! I just sit looking at it.....just din't know what to write. I keep trying to think what would I like to see on it if I was receiving it but, oh, its the hardest thing I have had to do!!

Best of luck

Lou


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

    Its really hard hey? It took me weeks to finish it. In the end I just told it all like a story about my life likes, dislikes, things I was good at as a vhild things I wasn't etc.

I got loads of idea's from the "if you ould ask your donor thread" which was very helpful as who better opionion to have then those ladies using donor eggs. Once you actually get going you will find it just flows.

All the best for your cycle. xx


----------



## Beesie (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and thread info...

I finally managed to fill it in this afternoon, the bit about me was easier than the goodwill message.  With that I focussed on the fact that they have two wonderful and adoring parents who went through this because they wanted them so much, and that my only contribution was 23 chromosomes that due to medical technology I was able to give.  (I'm a science teacher, and maybe that's why I'm in constant awe of what doctors and scientists are able to do for us!)

I wished them happiness and success, and talked about living a good and honest life.

Was very strange writing to somebody at least 18 years in the future who right now is only a wish.

Take good care of yourselves,

B x


----------

